# Me again :) need salsa dip recipe



## YankeeGurl153 (Sep 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for salsa dip but only using spices? no veggies.  thanks

melissa


----------



## Audeo (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm curious:  why no vegetables?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

if there was no veggies then how would there be a salsa if there was no real thick liquid base made from a vegetable


----------



## Juliev (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, it wouldn't be a salsa if there weren't any vegies.. but if you don't like the consistency, puree them in a blender or food processor... Mix 1/2 cup of the pureed mixture with 8 oz softened cream cheese.. and a little chopped cilantro or basil.


----------

